
JailbreakMe 2.0. Jailbreak the iPhone on the device itself - ronnier
http://jailbreakme.com/faq.html
======
BlazingFrog
Did anybody hear about jailbreakme before this announcement?? I mean, we hear
all about geohot when he says the word "jailbreak" and nobody (meaning the
tech press) saw this super easy, extremely accessible, fast, computer-free
(not even a phone restart!!) hack come? Call me skeptic but there are good
reasons to be.

------
dbjacobs
It uses a PDF exploit. It is currently breaking facetime and mms for many
people. I suggest waiting until the kinks are worked out.

------
darkxanthos
It can't be that easy. Did that really just work?

~~~
ronnier
Yes, I tried it on my iPhone 4. It even installs Cydia and doesn't require a
reboot.

